# NC trophy fish??



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I stole this topic off my forum "another board",thought it might be interesting to put it on P&S as well..

*What would be your goal in 08 as far as a big fish for the new yr???*

This was my answer,would like to see ya'lls as well... 

If it's just surf,then I want to land a big cobe,when conditions ain't right fer the tube (boat)... I'll have ta talk one of dem "youngbuck" yakers,like Eric EDM boarder?,Catman, NTKG, or NewsJeff into sending me a bait out there.. Caught a keeper cobe in the surf couple of yrs back,but no biggun from the surf.. 

Second would be a striper over 40lb.. Caught three that were 38lbs but nothing bigger.. 

Main goal is to watch Tater catch a BIG drum off the planks,or outta the surf on his own cast.. OR a big king off the planks with a livebait..


----------



## BOWSER (Jan 3, 2006)

*I'll be up in KDH*

about this time tomorrow. One night only for work.

I got my first citation drum from the surf back in September. Still waiting on the paper.

Just out of curiosity, what is the size for a striper citation? Weight and length.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Beet jesse's state record Tarpon



Matt


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

A black marlin over a grand, leaving for Cairnes
tuesday and giving it a try for 3 weeks. Or a blue over 500 
while fishing with my marshallese buddy, alington
out of his canoe using handlines. most can't afford the high dollar rods and reels we use.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

well, I am stuck in a 6 year run of catching everything (jacks, sharks, large bluefish) but kings and cobia pin rigging. I'd love to get my first king and break my 37lb best cobia.

Also, I booked my first saltwater charter trip on the fishhog to butterfly jig for amberjacks. I'd love to watch my Dad hook up on a 4lb amberjack... and beg for help.

spring CnR in the bay: 38 inch striper on a bloodworm. If Huntsman can do it, anyone can!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

-tarpon off the beach
-40lb+ cobe in the yak
-30lb+ king in the yak


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

tarpon from yak, cobia from yak, king from yak, 6' or greater shark from yak, big drum from yak, and a 10' + shark from the sand.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Surf, its a toss up between a citation cobe on a casted bait and my first 50" drum.

Yak, Citation flounder.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I'm Lucky Enough*

I have been lucky to experience a lot of fish so far. I hadn't really jonesed for an over 50 inch drum but I got one this fall.

I think for 08" I'd like to see more Cobia action. I caught them fromo the surf in Hatteras three years ago and have hooked one in the surf here in Fort Fisher.....

I'd also like to find some schools of big fish and hit them from the beach. Stripers, Blues, Drum, Spanish (big ones). It just gets the blood pumping you know.

So Here is to 08' Mates! Cheers:beer:


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Same thing I say every year, and it's a goal shared with Cdog--to break 50" on a drum.

Hell, a good sized cobe would also do the trick. I've never broken 30 pounds (yeah, yeah, yeah everybody point and laugh...)


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

A drum, period. A cobia, period. A citation flounder. A citation speck.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Id like to be able to get a king on the yak or a bigger cobia....

from the beach i'd like to get a striper over 50 or a cobia over 90


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

- decent drum from the surf (over slot).
- cobe from the surf. 
- shark over 6' long from the surf. 
- king from the yak would be a nice touch too, if I find the time to get after 'em this summer. 
- citation flounder would be great, I'd like to get on more flounder period this year.
- citation grouper from the boat
- break this perfect storm of a black cloud of bad luck I seem to drag around when I'm fishing at the beach. This year I caught 0 reds from the surf, in spite of 3 days spent fishing Ocracoke last spring, 4 days fishing Portsmouth in October, 0 big sharks in spite of attending both Festivi at the Fort and putting some time in on Kure Beach Pier at night, didn't really land anything big this year from the beach. Granted I'm fairly new to this stuff but I can find good beach, and I've got it together equipment and casting-wise, not the best in either category but I can get 8 'n bait to the bar and I can tie knots and make rigs fine. Just need a little more good juju I reckon, so my main priority for '08 will be:
-FIND GOOD JUJU.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

-50" plus drum from anywhere
-Paper drum from Carolina Beach/Ft. Fisher
-40# plus Cobe from casted bait
-Anything that will get a paper for my 3y.o. girl

Mainly just want to go more.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I've caught my share of big fish over the years so now I shoot to catch fish by different methods and on light tackle when afforded the opportunity. Last year I happened on a nice school of pups around the end of March. I walked around a large point onto a bar at low tide and hit them hard with a gold hopkins on light tackle and it was a blast. Caught at least 20-25.

I was also introduced to some nice pomp fishing with light crappy gear and jigs that was outstanding. Hooked into a 4 pounder that was a brutal fight.

This year......who knows


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd have to say that I would like to catch a cit. Drum from the surf and a big cobe 40 or better.

My 6 yr old daughter loves to fish with dada and I will have to agree with Mullet Breath. I would give up all of it if she could catch something that earns her a citation. My son, 12, like to fish also but if you don't catch a fish every other cast there are no fish to catch there and you need to leave. But that being said he want's to catch a sail or a marlin. I want him to catch one and plan to work at getting a charter this year so he can catch his sail. 

Bottom line I would like to be non-deployed for a while so I can spend time catching fish of any kind or size with my kids.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

MacPE6 said:


> I'd have to say that I would like to catch a cit. Drum from the surf and a big cobe 40 or better.
> 
> My 6 yr old daughter loves to fish with dada and I will have to agree with Mullet Breath. I would give up all of it if she could catch something that earns her a citation. My son, 12, like to fish also but if you don't catch a fish every other cast there are no fish to catch there and you need to leave. But that being said he want's to catch a sail or a marlin. I want him to catch one and plan to work at getting a charter this year so he can catch his sail.
> 
> Bottom line I would like to be non-deployed for a while so I can spend time catching fish of any kind or size with my kids.


Here's to your "non-deployment":beer:, good luck dude.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

basstardo said:


> A drum, period. A cobia, period...


What he said... 

plus, 

first surf striper

15+lb blue in the surf

4+lb spanish in the surf

I gotsta learn how to plan my fishing trips for the right place and time!


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Mostly firsts...*

1.) First Citation Red
2.) First Spanish
3.) First King
4.) First Pompano
5.) First seamullet (seriously...don't ask!)
6.) First Cobia
7.) Striper over 13"
8.) Same thing except from a yak...which reminds me...

9.)GET A YAK!!!


----------



## fishpimper (Nov 15, 2007)

big striper from the surf on fly tackle at night!!


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

1. (boat) 7ft sailfish or 30lb mahi
2. nice sized bluefish from surf


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

A drum over 50" from the beach would be sublime 

A keeper cobe would be fine 

A big fat striper 30 lbs or more

Are just some of the fish I'd like to catch from shore!


----------



## JoltnJoe (May 19, 2006)

*Target trophy for this year?*

Its gotta be the (brand new for '08) INSHORE SLAM!


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

-35 pound striper on metal from the surf, for that matter a 35 pound striper on bunker will do!
-ANY drum over slot from the surf!!!
-2 pound sea mullet from the surf.
-50 inch drum from the boat.
-18 inch pompono from surf.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Moon said:


> -35 pound striper on metal from the surf, for that matter a 35 pound striper on bunker will do!
> -ANY drum over slot from the surf!!!
> -2 pound sea mullet from the surf.
> -50 inch drum from the boat.
> -18 inch pompono from surf.


 May as well go for the gusto and get yourself a 40lb plus striper,and go ahead and get that 50" from a boat or surf,he'll pull hard either way... 

Did ya ever hook up on one a those sharks??


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Good meeting ya Moon.... JAM


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

basstardo said:


> A drum, period. A cobia, period. A citation flounder. A citation speck.


Being a surf newbie I'm with Btardo! 

Especially a citation flounder.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

To have as much and (hopefully) more fun this year in the suds that I did last year. I had a blast lastyear!


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Kenny, 

No, I did not get a shark at the point. My luck at OBX is not so good, but I love to go and always have a great time! I really think a 50 inch drum from the boat will happen in Aug or Sept. and yes they do pull hard.  Hope with some luck we might hook up with a Tarpon while drum fishing. Plan to fish with Diawa 30 and 40's and 30 pound line just in case! One of the best parts of the trip was watching Tater cast his new reel! Glad to see him so excited about fishing! Wish I would have seen him hooked up to one of those sharks! Glad to see you take so much time with him, as I have said before it will pay off big time one day!

Jamm, it was also good to meet you. Nice to put a name with a face. Hope to see you again this spring.:fishing:


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

50" FL drum

Keeper Cobia from the surf

6lb speck

2lb Sea Mullet


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

from surf

50 ' Red
40# Striper
5# Flounder
4# Pomp
7# Speck on light tackle (caught one on heaver)
Keeper Cobia


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

i lived next to avalon pier for 2 years,every day i went out there to fish.caught the saltwater bug bad!now i reside in va beach fished sandbridge pier for a couple of years,fishing gets good here in the fall run,dealt with the crowded pier sitiation for a while,it kept getting worse every year,the snag at the end of the pier got bigger more and more anglers trying to catch them a drum,made for tuff fishing off a 15 foot wide pier,onetime counted 54 rods off the end of that pier.Now im a hardcore surf fisherman,my second season of relentless surf fishing,im loving it.catching fish off the beach is far more rewarding! youll be surprised what you can catch.my goal is to catch a big cobe ive been working hard for it,last year some guy caught a 60 pounder 2 days before me in exact same spot i was fishing,figures.every year i'll fish em till i get one,and i wont quit there.caught plenty big reds from the beach up to 54 inches,BIG SHARKS!some you just cant catch.im going to try catching them on their way up and then on their way down out of the bay!va beach has phenominal surf fishing.its all about timing,timing,timing and every year that timiming varys.


----------

